# Lafayette, IN 2010/2011 Season



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Time to kick off the season at R/C Hobbies Plus, 1474 Industrial Drive. Carpet track.
Racing begins Oct 2 at 6:00PM sharp with the track opening at 1:00. We will be running the same rules as other tracks in the area to make things more simple. This includes the latest VTA rules.

As in the past, three or more make a class, so bring some friends to guarantee your class will run. Until further notice, we will run both on-road and oval the same night. We will dicuss separating the two and other days/nights for racing. We will try to accomodate racers wishes, as much as possible.

Interest in classes seem to be going toward 1/18 scale classes for the most part including late model, sprints, Vendettas, etc. The hobby shop will be open during racing and at least 1/2 hour afterward.

There is free track time thru Oct 1 during store hours-9-6 6 days & 1-5 Sun.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Larry.. I will try and get up there sometime this season.. and I'll get ole Ronny Walls there has well


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you guys have the 25.5 VTA motors in stock?


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*25.5 motors*

I ordered motors and motor/Havoc combos several days ago, but I'm not sure how fast Novak ships.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Great, hopefully they come in sooner rather than later.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

I ordered both mine direct from Novak 2 months ago and it took a wk.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

smokefan said:


> I ordered both mine direct from Novak 2 months ago and it took a wk.


what kind of chassis are you running and have you found a good fdr?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

I am getting ready to start running a X-ray and my son runs a TC3.5(tc3 with tc4 shock towers and chassie braces) FDR on the 25.5 I would start about a 4.1 and adjust from there.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you guys put driver figures in your VTA cars?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

yep we are 100% vta legal


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Steve Martin has for sale A TC5 with ceramic bearings. It also includes Aluminum turnbuckles and outdrives. One 40c thunder Power lipo and a bag of VTA rims and tires for $250.00. He will have the car at THE BIG RUG if interested.:wave:


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

smokefan said:


> yep we are 100% vta legal


Did you find a particular driver interior fit best in the VTA bodies.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

We just bought a Tamiya buggy head and shoulders. $4.50. Bolted it together then put a round servo horn on top it and put velcro on it and put velcro in the roof of the car and presto quick and easy.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

You wouldn't happen to have the part number for the Tamiya buggy head and shoulders? All I can find is the Tamiya full interior for Touring cars.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Pm rockinbob_13 on the Hobbytown thread he has the part #


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool, we'll see what I can come up with for this Saturday. What advantage do the TC4 chassis braces add to the TC3?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing this Saturday. Track opens at 1pm racing starts at 6pm.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing this Saturday 6pm.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

How many and what classes showed up last wkend


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Five people showed up throughout the day with MLM, VTA, 1/10th slider, F1 cars. However, at 6 the crowd had disapated. We'll try again this weekend.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Racing at 6:00*

Signup at 5:00, please call if running late to get you in the computer.

The parking area has been striped-- 17 places near the track door, and of course more up front.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing this Saturday 6pm at RC Hobbies Plus.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing this Saturday 6pm. I'm be there with my VTA and F1.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing this Saturday, 6pm. Sign up by 5pm. I'll be there this saturday to race and this Friday to practice with my VTA and F1 cars.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

.....


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing didn't pan out this weekend. There was a mini e-revo, slash, f1, and VTA practicing this Saturday.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

What kind of lap times are you turning in VTA what is the size of the track.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

The track size is about a little smaller than the Indy Slots old indoor track they just replaced. I'm averaging about 37 laps in 5 min. I think that turns out to be about a 8.1 sec lap. I just put new tires on the front and I'm getting some understeer compared to the bald VTA tires I was running. If your in the area you should stop by.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing this Saturday 6pm sign up by 5pm.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

More intrest was shown in racing this past weekend. My wife even came out and brought her VTA car. As of right now she insist upon running a Nomad body on it.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing tonight at RC Hobbies Plus. Start at 6pm sign up by 5pm.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Just practice tonight. 2 on-road buggies, 1 F1, and 1 VTA.


----------



## mach51 (Dec 31, 2008)

so, racing is Saturdays at 6pm? I'm getting the itch again...


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, sign up by 5pm. Low turn out right now, but it is looking to pick up.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Gonna try and swing by nand practice this afternoon. Racing this saturday at 6pm.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

I may be able to get some racers to converge on you place a few times over the winter season.. The classes we would want to run are; 1/18 open tc, 1/18 ss tc, 1/14 open tc, Mini off-road (Vendettas, RC18s, etc.). Only interested in the off-road if you have jumps.. It is a road course, right? Any pictures? Looks like your place is less than an hour and a half from here.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, no jumps on the carpet. The track can go from oval to on-road. Gonna try and get some pictures and maybe some video tonight.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

[/url][/IMG]

RC Hobbies Plus. Trying to figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is some video of last nights practice. I could only get half of the track in the shot, so I'll have to figure something out for next time. At the end of the video you can see my Camaro get taken out by the buggy.

I'm still trying to figure out how to post videos and pictures into the forum post so bear with me.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Got the day off. Heading to the track to priactice this afternoon. Stop by if your in the area.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Some pictures of practice on 11/24/2010
RC Hobbies Plus will be closed for Thanksgiving, but will open at 9am for Black Friday.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

so looks like has of right now on Roadcourse cars have showed up and no oval cars?? Might make a trip up there Saturday


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Right now it has only been on-road on saturdays. A family of 5 came by regular and practiced oval about a week or 2 ago. Don't know who is planning on racing this saturday. I have to go hang out with the in-laws tomorow.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*new years day race*

We are planning a big new years day race both oval and road course to be in action so dig out those vta,legends,pan cars,and mini late models and lets go racing time to announced and as always 3 cars make a class $10.00 entry fee per class door prizes and more any questions call larry at 765-471-6088 or charlie at 765-409-3821 lets kick the year off with a bang and as always racing sat at 6pm track opens at 1pm


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll have a newb tagging along to run vta this Saturday.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome i plan to run as well


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Gonna try and swing by and practice this afternoong. Stop by if your in the area.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

trying to get some other guys together as well


----------



## RickV (Dec 3, 2010)

What about short course trucks (slashes)? I just bought one from Larry, does this mean I have to buy a VTA car now too?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

If you get two other slashs togeter you guys could run your own class. I know some people run their slashs for oval. There's no jumps on the carpet, but you should bring it by And try oval.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, wasn'expecting this much snow and neither was my buddy so he isn't going to make it. I'll be there with my vta, f1,and buggy setup for onoad with a camaro body. I destroyed a rim on the buggy practicing yesterday so we will see if the ca glue will keep it together or if I need a new wheel altogether.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Shuts you got a pm.
The ca glue did not hold up on the broken rim. I knew it wouldn't but I thouht i'd give it a shot.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

answered pm and at lafayette anytime there are 3 cars we will make a class the more guys we get showing up the better we can understand what people want to run vta is just a nationally run class with cost controlled rules but not necessary for everyone to have bring the slash and we will find a place for you and dont forget racing every sat at 6 oval and road course also big new years day race trophies and door prizes 10 entry fee classes are but not limited too vta,mini sprint,mini late model,rj speed legend cars, formula 1, pan cars and as always 3 cars make a class


----------



## RickV (Dec 3, 2010)

I showed up at about 6:05 and they were closing up shop. I asked how many showed up and he told me 3, I told him I had to work till 6 that is why I was a little late. I had the slash ready to go.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I must've just missed you. I left probably a minute before you got there. Light turn out that turned into a wash out. We'll try again next week.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm in for VTA and I'll bring along the buggy and 1/18th scale buggy for fun. There were a couple of guys practicing MLM today at the track. They said they would be back this saturday to race. Two other guys I talked to said they were bringing their buggies this saturday.
Sign up by 5 Racing at 6.
RickV hope you bring that slash this weekend.


----------



## carpet oval (Jan 19, 2009)

im in for buggy racing this saturday the 18th. havent ran my buggy since the dirt was lifted at the old shop, anyway looking forward to racing.


----------



## carpet oval (Jan 19, 2009)

1/10 scale that is


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

sounds good. i just put a 21.5 in my buggy.


----------



## carpet oval (Jan 19, 2009)

ill be running a 27t unless thats an issue


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

That's cool. I'm sure we can work some math out with the gears to make them close to the same speed.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Stopped in today with my daughter and she made some laps with her slash. Kyle and I may try to make it in for some vta when I am off work on vacation. If you guys start getting a little novice slash interest going I may bring my daughter in.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

A novice class is a great way for people to get into rc. One guy said he might bring his strike tonight.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Running late?*

Give us a call so we can get you on the computer. First heat race at 6:00.
Plenty of parking on the west end of the building still open, east and south sides are full.
Thanks to everyone for showing up. Don't forget--New Year's Day, racing at 12:00 noon sharp.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Great night of racing. The on-road buggy class was alot of fun and the pan cars were really fast tonight. I'll try to have some videos posted soon. In the buggy main we all finished on the same lap. It was very close.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*racing*

thats awesome glad everyone had a good time hope to see everyone at the new years bash


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

probably should of put this one in the oval thread


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

1/10th onroad buggy


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

another on road buggy heat other oval races are posted in the RC hobbies Plus oval thread.


----------



## carpet oval (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks kyle for posting the videos... on road racing was such a blast!! being the first on road race for me im asuming ill get better lol.. thanks for the help
im hoping to show back up after the holidays


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

no problem. thanks for letting me barrow those tires. they were perfect for my car. i'm gonna replace my chassis and bulkhead and be done with the make shift chassis brace i made. i think i forgot to get my bullet to deans battery connector from you.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

i gonna try and be at the track this wednesday to practice from 1-4pm if anyone wants to join.


----------



## carpet oval (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes I do have your deans adaptor. Im sorry i left with it, if you are in need of it soon let me know... I can leave it at the hobby shop for you to pick up.. Again thanks for letting me use it and sorry for the inconvienence.. im looking forward to running my buggy again.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

you can bring it for the new years race when we run the buggies again. got some good practice in today with the buggy. picked up some custom work tires and those really hooked up. oh, and the new chassis and bulkhead helped out alot to. during the main this past saturday my chassis broke and i drove half of the main with it broken and finished on the same lap as everyone else. those b4 buggies can really take a beating. i'm working on some rules for our buggy class, let me know what you think, they are pretty open. The hope is to keep it from turning into a wallet race.

1. Must be a 2wd buggy chassis.
2. Motor – 21.5 or 27t motor limit.
3. Battery - Any 2 cell lipo or 6 cell nimh.
4. ESC - Any non programmable E.S.C. is allowed. 
5. Tires and wheels – Any wheels designed for buggy and rubber tires.
6. Open body (one that covers wheels is preferred).
7. Must have a number on both doors.
8. Race director has final say in all racing and rule related issues.


----------



## carpet oval (Jan 19, 2009)

that sounds good so far.. I cant make it on new years day, i will be out of town. I am going to drop of your adapter today so the next time your in the hobby shop ask steve for it.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for dropping the battery adapter off. Too bad your gonna miss out on the racing this new years.


----------



## carpet oval (Jan 19, 2009)

im going to the rc shop to practice with my buggy monday morning...


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

carpet oval said:


> im going to the rc shop to practice with my buggy monday morning...


I was out of town till this afternoon othrwise I would of swung by. I plan on practicing this week before the new years race.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Gonna try and practice this afternoon. Carpet oval you have a pm. Didn't mean to send the message twice.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Doors open at 9am for this Sat correct?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

smokefan said:


> Doors open at 9am for this Sat correct?


Correct


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

klmca you have a pm


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Pm replied


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm gonna try and get some practice in this friday if anyone wants to join.
Racing this Saturday sign up by 5 racing starts at 6pm. 3 makes a class.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll have a 1/18th tc for racing this Saturday as well as the vta And buggy. Racing at 6 sign up by 5.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing was good tonight. We had 3 mlm, 3 sprints, and 3 legends.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*lafayette*

im in sat for vta or legend if anyone is interested


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

vta and on-road buggy


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Shutes you have a pm


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*racing*

who all is going tonight


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Open on Sunday? Need to do some more test and tune..


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> Open on Sunday? Need to do some more test and tune..


1pm to 5pm


----------



## mkiiracer (Jan 11, 2007)

awe fiddle sticks!!!!!!!! i got to work saturday. sorry guys it was suppose to be an off week.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe we'll see you next week. Racing tonight at 6pm.


----------



## kevinf (Nov 28, 2008)

Who's up for some mini late model racing this Saturday


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

kevinf said:


> Who's up for some mini late model racing this Saturday


I'm down for some mlm action. You should check out our oval thread.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*racing*

anybody up for starting an 1/18 on road class say 1/18 touring cars like the vendetta tc or 18r etc


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

1/18th scale on road sounds fun. I have a megatech 18buggy that I converted to a 18r a few months back. I forgot about it when we started racing mlm. Are you thinking of a spec car, or any 1/18th scale on road chassis?
Alot of companies very in what they think the size of 1/18th scale is.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*racing*



klmca said:


> 1/18th scale on road sounds fun. I have a megatech 18buggy that I converted to a 18r a few months back. I forgot about it when we started racing mlm. Are you thinking of a spec car, or any 1/18th scale on road chassis?
> Alot of companies very in what they think the size of 1/18th scale is.


im thinking stock motor rubber tire doesnt matter what kind of car


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

Whats your guys schedule for on-road? Any stock sedans racing?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Right now there is not alot of on-road. It just hasn't picked up yet. However, if 3 on-road cars show up on saturday for racing then they will run. Racing at 6pm sign up by 5:30pm on Saturdays.
Hope this helps.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*sedan*

1/18 scale touring cars were awesome rubber tires didnt work out so well foams were much better had a great time though and hope to see everyone out again next week for some more on road racing


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

It was fun after my car stopped spinning out in every turn. I had a good time though.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

shutes said:


> 1/18 scale touring cars were awesome rubber tires didnt work out so well foams were much better had a great time though and hope to see everyone out again next week for some more on road racing


Didyou guys use dope on the tires? They should hook up...


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*tires*

yes i did got my to hook really well wednesday when i was practicing and were okay at beginning of night sat the foams however worked really really well and were really consistent


----------

